# Getting There Pt.II



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm delighted to share with you all that I am now taking two steps forward for one step sideways.

First things first. I made my tastiest flat white ever this morning. I mean properly delicious, not just nice. Rave Signature Blend in a 5oz cup with semi-skimmed steamed milk.

I had gone through a couple of shots earlier in the session trying to "grind finer tamp lighter". I think I'm pretty much there and now pulling my 1.6x shot out in 27 seconds rather than 24, but it's all in the cup as they say.

I have also re-jigged my steaming technique after watching the Origin coffee tutorial. So not as consistent as I used to be, but I'm better at judging the difference between cappuccino foam and flat white foam.

With one eye on my waistline I grab the semi from the fridge. Not the best stea!ung I'd ever done but let's pour anyway and practice the old latte art.

Blow me if it wasn't a half decent heart pattern (by my standards, not yours.....). And then it tasted mega!

Pitty wife wasn't around at the time but showed the cup to my eldest who asked me to do the same in her hot chocolate. Again it was something recognisable as latte art, rather than wavy madness.

It will all go horribly wrong, I'm sure, when my order of Italian Job arrives and I have to re-dial in the grinder. But I'm enjoying the buzz of success just now.


----------

